# Kimblewick Bit



## lilruffian

I've never used one but would also like to know about them. My arab mare can be ridden fine in a snaffle at gymkhana events (where she's in a confined pen lol) but get her out on the trail & it does next to nothing & i spend the whole ride pulling back or circling especially if she gets past a trot! I know her previous owners used a kimberwick on her but i'd like to know more about them.
Bump ppl!


----------



## trailhorserider

I find that english riders seem to think this is a strong bit, but I ride western, have used this bit, and compared to most western bits this is very mild. So I think it depends on how much contact you ride with. And, of course, how your horse responds to it.

I am not a bit expert, but I consider a bit to work well for a horse when they respect it, give to it with gentle pressure, and don't fuss with it or toss their heads. It other words, you want it strong enough for them to respect it, but mild enough that they are comfortable with it, will give to it, but not be afraid or irritated by it. 

Bits are a pretty hot-button issue, so I'm sure you will get lots of different ideas. This is simply mine.


----------



## ellygraceee

I use a Kimlewick on my eventing horse when I jump him. I find it to be quite a handy bit to have incase something goes wrong. It's not the best bit to use if you don't have good hands. I stuck a rider with harsh hands on Joe with it once and he ended up with rub marks where the curb chain was (curb chain was on the loosest link :O ) and rubs at the side of his mouth. I also find that Joe settles into a snaffle a lot easier without any pulling "I-don't-wanna-do-dressage" crap after I've used the Kimblewick. Dunno why haha -shrugs-. 
I, personally, would never give a little kid or a rider who hangs off their horse's mouth a kimblewick simply because unless their horse has a mouth of steel, it'll probably do damage. If you are confident that you keep keep your hands steady and soft then you should be fine. I do quite love this bit. =] 

Also, if you do want more information, you could try googling "Spanish Snaffle" as it's sometimes called that.

Ohh, I just wanna add that I agree with trailhorserider, it's mild bit if you don't ride with much contact - especially compared to other western bits. But, going by your name ShowJumpng Girl, I would say that you'd be riding with quite a bit of contact.


----------



## ShadowSpazzz

I love Kimberwickes, I believe they make it easier to collect and soften my horse with, but I'll go with everyone else and say you must have steady hands


----------



## Sunny

Someone correct me if i'm wrong....but i'm pretty sure it's called a Kimberwicke, not a Kimblewick. :lol: Anywho....the only thing with a kimberwicke is that is not a snaffle, it is a leverage bit, so it shouldn't be ridden on much contact, if any. You need mild, soft hands, although that is true for any bit. However, I don't reccomend it for your case. The pony doesn't sound like he needs a stronger bit....just more training. Also, if the pony just started trotting, then cantered, it isn't technically a bolt. One of my peeves is when people think a harsh bit will solve a bolter, but the thing is that if a horse is truly bolting out of fear, no bit will stop them. Only trust and training. What bit is the pony in now? I reccomend staying in a mild, simple bit and working on the pony's "whoa." Not a bigger bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver2435

I use a (jointed, slotted) kimberwicke with my mare- out of the couple bits we have tried out, she seems to respond to this one best. She listens, she doesn't get irratated with it and I always have a good ride. I do take a little contact with it, but I have steady hands, so I don't find any problem with it. However, I know other horses at our barn that I doubt would ride quite as well with it, for whatever reasons. I really think it's more of a preferance thing. If your pony likes it and works well in it, then there's no reason not to use it.

That being said, I don't recommend getting a stronger bit to help with a so-called bolter. I agree with Sunny- maybe work on fixing the holes in training instead? Let us know how everything goes. Perhaps the trainer will help with this issue as well.


----------



## ellygraceee

Sunny said:


> Someone correct me if i'm wrong....but i'm pretty sure it's called a Kimberwicke, not a Kimblewick.


It is called a Kimblewick. It can also be refered to as Kimberwick, Kimberwicke, Kimblewicke or Spanish Snaffle. It depends on where you come from mostly, but I can assure you, it's definately called a Kimblewick.


----------



## shadowanne

I have used one on my new spooky mare and it worked wonders. I have switched barns and she is now not so spooky so I no longer use it and am back in a double joined snaffle. I wouldn't hesitate to use it on trails until I know what she's like there. 

It does tend to make the horse more behind the vertical to avoid the pressure. It's not great for creating bend etc and it's no guarantee your horse won't still freak out - mine still did, though it was MUCH MUCH less. I wouldn't bother getting a joined Kimberwicke because that defeats the point of the leverage part... so I'm not even sure why those are made.

It is a tool, like any other. Great in the right hands/sitation, not so much if not. I never felt badly using it.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

How young is "not that young"? And why is someone referring to themselves as such riding a 4 year old? Anyone really with under 5 years riding experience beyond adolescence should be on something safe, quiet and broke so that they can learn to develop a stable seat, soft hands and an ability to really ride and not just be a passenger.
The problem is not the bit, it is the mismatched experience level of horse and rider. When you can safely ride out a bolt, a buck, a rear, a kick, etc either singly or in combination then you should be riding a 4 year old. Before your seat is able to ride through those things, and you are a skilled enough rider to be correcting them, you should not be riding a 4 year old.
Sell the horse before there are major issues created by your inexperience and buy something that you can learn from, not that will terrify you and break your bones. Riding needs to be fun, not scary.

Good luck!


----------



## luvs2ride1979

I have used kimberwickes with good results. They're good for headstrong horses, to teach them to listen. You'll want to work with a good trainer so you can wean him out of the kimberwicke as he starts responding better (and you learn to control him better). The next bit I like to step down to is a full cheek with a copper roller middle.

I would learn the one-rein-halt ASAP. This quick stop maneuver can save your butt with a bolter. You need to be in control though. If done incorrectly, it can be ineffective, or at worst, you both could end up in the dirt. I teach all my students how to effectively do a one-rein-halt and an emergency dismount. Safety 101 ;-).


----------



## lilruffian

Ok im NOT trying to take of the post, sorry lol but i do have a question & didnt' want to start another kimberwicke thread... so my mare (stated before) does best on a loose rein/neck reining. She does wonderful at gymkhana & such in any bit but when we're out on the trails & get running fast/racing she refuses to stop! This isn't a problem if we're in a position to do a one-rein stop (which works great for her) but if we're not then it takes alot of consistant tugging to get her to eventually slow down.
I have her in a tomthumb version right now where it has higher-rings which allows it to be used as a regular snaffle when im in the ring as well as lower rings which act as a leverage bit when we're on the trail & she responds wonderfully to it.
I'm interested in a kimberwicke as well because i have macate reins & would like a bit that they would work better on, but one that has the control if she needs it (which as said, is only when we're running or else she's ridden on a really loose rein).
Again, NOT trying to take over OP


----------



## ShowJumpingGirl

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> How young is "not that young"? And why is someone referring to themselves as such riding a 4 year old? Anyone really with under 5 years riding experience beyond adolescence should be on something safe, quiet and broke so that they can learn to develop a stable seat, soft hands and an ability to really ride and not just be a passenger.
> The problem is not the bit, it is the mismatched experience level of horse and rider. When you can safely ride out a bolt, a buck, a rear, a kick, etc either singly or in combination then you should be riding a 4 year old. Before your seat is able to ride through those things, and you are a skilled enough rider to be correcting them, you should not be riding a 4 year old.
> Sell the horse before there are major issues created by your inexperience and buy something that you can learn from, not that will terrify you and break your bones. Riding needs to be fun, not scary.
> 
> Good luck!


Oh, i've had definately more than five years of riding! lol! I've been riding for at least 9 and a half years. I can tell u, i'm certainly not 10 and i'm over 11. But, it' unsafe to say ur age on the internet. So, all I can tell u is that i am over 11


----------



## ImagineThat

After reading this topic and your pony's barn page.... I would have to agree that your pony definately needs training, not a different bit. How long was he at the trainer's to start? 
And 9 years experience can mean so many things... have you taken formal lessons for all 9 years? Some of those years, or none? I agree that this doesn't sound like the best match... unless you have a trainer working with you *both*. 
Your pony _will_ remember how he got rid of you, and could very well try it again.


----------



## ponyboy

A kimberwick might slow down a horse faster _after_ they bolt, but it won't necessarily prevent them from bolting. Only training can do that.


----------



## ShowJumpingGirl

ImagineThat said:


> After reading this topic and your pony's barn page.... I would have to agree that your pony definately needs training, not a different bit. How long was he at the trainer's to start?
> And 9 years experience can mean so many things... have you taken formal lessons for all 9 years? Some of those years, or none? I agree that this doesn't sound like the best match... unless you have a trainer working with you *both*.
> Your pony _will_ remember how he got rid of you, and could very well try it again.


For about 1 and a half to 2 years I hardly rode as I was traveling around Australia. Then when we came back I did some horse camps. My dad found a lady he knew who had a horse I could exersize for her. I eventually got up to the stage on that horse where I could take him to pony club as we had made a bond. Then, my dreams were crushed as the lady my dad knew didn't own the horse, he belonged to the owners of they property she leased and they decided to sell him. The lady did everything she could, she offered to buy him, but someone had already looked at him and paid for him  
Then 2 colts showed up at the ladys'. She saved them from going to the knackery. One of the colts was Spider. She offered Spider to my dad and she would train him. So, dad bought him and started training spider. I helped her. She had sooo many horses she didn't have time to train him. So I trained him to where I could evtually trot him with a saddle, bridle and no one leading us. But then we found out he was 2 and put him out to pasture to grow. 
If u read my pony's barn page u should know the rest 

We weren't buying the bit to specifically stop him from bolting, just to give me more control over him.

I've decided to stop using Horse Forum as every thread I start, everyone thinks I don't know anything about horses. I know a lot more than an average girl my age! And I'm sick of hearing everyone complain. There is a little saying...
_If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!!!
_Thankyou, some have you have been helpful, some of u have not...

I hope u all continue your lives and I bid you good day!


----------



## Sunny

If you like for everything to be coated with sugar, the world of horses is not the place to be. I haven't read any of your other threads......but, honestly, if EVERYONE thinks you don't know what you're talking about, you either don't, or you need to work on rewording what you're saying. HF is a wonderful, wonderful place, but people are going to be blunt and straight-forward for the sake of your and your horse's safety. ETA: And keep in mind, many of the people giving you advice are EXTREMELY experienced. HF is full of profressional trainers, riding instructors, and champion riders. You should store every bit of information they give you in the back of your head. I know I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ImagineThat

ShowJumpingGirl said:


> For about 1 and a half to 2 years I hardly rode as I was traveling around Australia. Then when we came back I did some horse camps. My dad found a lady he knew who had a horse I could exersize for her. I eventually got up to the stage on that horse where I could take him to pony club as we had made a bond. Then, my dreams were crushed as the lady my dad knew didn't own the horse, he belonged to the owners of they property she leased and they decided to sell him. The lady did everything she could, she offered to buy him, but someone had already looked at him and paid for him
> Then 2 colts showed up at the ladys'. She saved them from going to the knackery. One of the colts was Spider. She offered Spider to my dad and she would train him. So, dad bought him and started training spider. I helped her. She had sooo many horses she didn't have time to train him. So I trained him to where I could evtually trot him with a saddle, bridle and no one leading us. But then we found out he was 2 and put him out to pasture to grow.
> If u read my pony's barn page u should know the rest
> 
> We weren't buying the bit to specifically stop him from bolting, just to give me more control over him.
> 
> I've decided to stop using Horse Forum as every thread I start, everyone thinks I don't know anything about horses. I know a lot more than an average girl my age! And I'm sick of hearing everyone complain. There is a little saying...
> _If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!!!_
> Thankyou, some have you have been helpful, some of u have not...
> 
> I hope u all continue your lives and I bid you good day!


 
If you choose to leave, then so be it. You asked for advice, and since it wasn't what you wanted to hear you are getting upset.
Nobody has been mean to you.... we are all concerned for you and Spider. You have already broken a bone with this pony... he needs professional training, as do you. Getting a harsher bit will only mask the issue for a little while. 
I know you won't tell your age, but you say you are older than 11 and "know more than the average girl your age" .... Assuming you may be 12.... When I was 12 I had 6 years of professional lessons under my belt. Every week I had at least one lesson, mostly 2. I have shown on the "A" circuit since I was 7 1/2... started out in walk trot crossrails then short stirrup. I got my first pony at 8 or 9, did short stirrup and medium pony with him. Then got a Thoroughbred the summer I turned 12 and showed him in childrens hunter (3 foot class). ETC ETC.......... I had several others after him (including the horse I trained myself in my avatar pic), got into Jumpers more than hunters. At 14/15 I was doing the 3'6'' jumpers...the 4'6'' at 16 years. ( I am 24 now BTW )

There is no need to get defensive. No one said you were a terrible rider and didn't know anything. But even with my experience by the time I was 10-12, I would not have been able to break a pony all alone. I may have been able to under the strict guidance of my professional trainer, but it wouldn't have been easy. 
As Sunny said, there are lots of knowledgeable people here, mostly trying to help others. You should stick around and listen.


----------



## WickedNag

ellygraceee said:


> It is called a Kimblewick. It can also be refered to as Kimberwick, Kimberwicke, Kimblewicke or Spanish Snaffle. It depends on where you come from mostly, but I can assure you, it's definately called a Kimblewick.



The UK calls the bit a Kimblewick but it is known as a Kimberwicke in the US according to my research  Always nice to learn something new


----------



## Sara

Um...despite all the drama, I will comment on this, since my young one is currently in a kimberwick. The trainer actually started him in a snaffle (which is also what I used when bitting him for the first few weeks), then moved to a baucher (mullen mouth, not broken), then to the kimberwick. This is not a bit I would usually consider (especially since it is not dressage-legal), but he seems to go well in it for now...I would like to wean him back to a baucher, at least, if not a plain snaffle.

With the snaffle, he was very, very fidgety and strong: constantly chewing, fussing, got his tongue over it several times. He would run right through it, as if it weren't even there. You could almost see him "tuning out" so he could play with this bit like a dog with a chew toy. Anything with a broken mouthpiece showed the same results.

With the solid bar of the mullen mouth, he was better about the fussing, but it was determined he needed a bit more space for his big fat tongue :lol:

With the kimberwick, he has been the least fussy and seems to go happily. It is only used on the high slot (least curb action) with a loose chain, so it works similarly to the baucher, but the low port seems to give his tongue enough clearance to be comfortable.

Again, I was fairly surprised when this ended up being the best solution for him at this point in time. Just thought I'd share my story and the logic behind the choice.


----------



## ponyboy

I worry about kids these days sometimes. A 12-year-old should be able to deal with people disagreeing with her, especially when she asked for advice in the first place.


----------



## ImagineThat

ponyboy said:


> I worry about kids these days sometimes. A 12-year-old should be able to deal with people disagreeing with her, especially when she asked for advice in the first place.


I know! I'm still young (24) and I am definately not done learning!
I don't think anyone was downright rude.... just concerned for her safety and well being. I think everyone gave pretty sound advice, but I guess it wasn't what she wanted to hear.

I hope for her sake she listens, so there are no more broken bones.


----------

